# Zootopia Sequel TV Series



## LauriJ (Mar 12, 2016)

Did you watch Zootopia yet? It's spoilers if you haven't, but at the end of said film, Nick gets to be a police officer as well alongside Judy. How awesome it would be then for Disney to actually make an animated police drama series starring these two? It would also be a great opportunity to flesh out their further, perhaps even visiting other countries/cities on the side.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 12, 2016)

Eh, I don't know.
Think the show is good as it is.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 12, 2016)

LauriJ said:


> Did you watch Zootopia yet? It's spoilers if you haven't, but at the end of said film, Nick gets to be a police officer as well alongside Judy. How awesome it would be then for Disney to actually make an animated police drama series starring these two? It would also be a great opportunity to flesh out their further, perhaps even visiting other countries/cities on the side.



Apparently there were 10 locations all together that were made and we only saw a few of them. They said if zootopia does really well, that we might see the rest of them in zootopia 2. There was like an Australian outback location and a nocturnal location just to name a few.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 12, 2016)

I kind of want to hope for a Zootopia 2 movie then a TV series, but I would hope for the second movie to be good. But second movies don't seem to do well. 
I think if they did a TV series, It would be more for kids. Watered down kids shows kind of erk me.

I can kind of see both happening though.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 12, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I kind of want to hope for a Zootopia 2 movie then a TV series, but I would hope for the second movie to be good. But second movies don't seem to do well.


Yeah, they tend to be pretty hit and miss. Disney did well with The Lion King II and (for me) especially 1½, and I liked Aladdin and the King of Thieves, but nothing else good in that department from Disney is coming to my mind.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 12, 2016)

Eh, I think I'd rather have another movie. With a TV show, you get a 20 minute episode with little story and that's it. With a movie, you get more story and length. 
That said, I'll take a TV show over nothing.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 12, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> Yeah, they tend to be pretty hit and miss. Disney did well with The Lion King II and (for me) especially 1½, and I liked Aladdin and the King of Thieves, but nothing else good in that department from Disney is coming to my mind.


I've mostly ignored second movies, I keep hearing Lion King II is good. I need to watch it some time. 
There have been a few I watched and was surprised they were good. Like Cars 2 wasn't that bad but I didn't feel like it fit the first movie. Then I'm not sure witch Ice Age I saw, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I've mostly ignored second movies, I keep hearing Lion King II is good. I need to watch it some time.
> There have been a few I watched and was surprised they were good. Like Cars 2 wasn't that bad but I didn't feel like it fit the first movie. Then I'm not sure witch Ice Age I saw, but it was entertaining.


Ice Age wasn't Disney

I'd hope a sequel happens before a TV series does, but given the limited merchandising I've seen associated with Zootopia (FROZEN is still getting more Merchandise, and it came out three years ago) I'd say we'll be lucky if either one happens at all.
Clearly, someone at Disney doesn't have a high opinion of furries (not that I'd blame them, the most recent Disney film to feature all anthropomorphic animals was Chicken Little back in 2005, and that one kinda sucked)


----------



## TheKC (Mar 13, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Ice Age wasn't Disney
> 
> I'd hope a sequel happens before a TV series does, but given the limited merchandising I've seen associated with Zootopia (FROZEN is still getting more Merchandise, and it came out three years ago) I'd say we'll be lucky if either one happens at all.
> Clearly, someone at Disney doesn't have a high opinion of furries (not that I'd blame them, the most recent Disney film to feature all anthropomorphic animals was Chicken Little back in 2005, and that one kinda sucked)


I know it is. I was talking sequels in general. 

I don't think it's someone with opinions on furries. I kind of wonder if they were not sure how well the movie was going to do. 
I don't think we seen a movie about racism and might have been worried about that. They have been wrong before on what movies will do well and wont do well. Like they thought Pocahontas would do better then Lion King.


----------



## Drexel97 (Mar 13, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Ice Age wasn't Disney
> 
> I'd hope a sequel happens before a TV series does, but given the limited merchandising I've seen associated with Zootopia (FROZEN is still getting more Merchandise, and it came out three years ago) I'd say we'll be lucky if either one happens at all.
> Clearly, someone at Disney doesn't have a high opinion of furries (not that I'd blame them, the most recent Disney film to feature all anthropomorphic animals was Chicken Little back in 2005, and that one kinda sucked)


I agree that another movie would be better than a TV series. But Zootopia has done very well, it actually broke the record for highest grossing Disney animated film on an opening weekend. I mean sure that's just opening weekend, but if the trend continues, I'm sure another Zootopia will be in the future. As far as merchandising goes, I've seen and purchased plenty. No, there isn't as much merchandising as Frozen, but Zootopia has also been out for a little over a week. There's a little section in the toy isle at Walmart right now devoted to Zootopia merch, the Funko Pops are out, and the plushes at the Disney store are adorable, I'd say for now its all good. I'm sure more merchandising will come out over time.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't want to see a TV show, it'll just get franchised to death. Nor a direct sequel, because it would jut be another cop procedural, and that's a waste of a great movie universe (and I will never be able to picture Nick as a cop). 

What I WOULD like to see, is a sequel set in the same world, but with different characters and completely original story. That could work.


----------



## Drexel97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd like another movie with Judy and nick for two selfish reasons, 1: I totally ship them and want more of that, and 2: I didn't get to see Judy kick some ass! She decked that rhino at the academy, and I was like YASSS JUDY YAS! while totally thinking she was going to do more ass kicking as the movie progressed, but didn't see it. I get that Disney isn't trying to promote violence, I just wanted to see that for my own personal enjoyment. And yeah I have trouble coming up with a non redundant plot for the second one, but Disney has some great creative minds that could totally take on that task.


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

I think this should never happen, max that I'll swallow is a short spin-off quite like with Frozen, imo any sequel might ruin the charm of this masterpiece


----------



## Kittsuera (Mar 31, 2016)

While it would be wonderful to have a tv searies (with a bajillion episodes) i think the best end result would be to get 2 or 3 squeal feature length movies. With movies the actors directors animators and various other helpers/ workers can take their time and come up with stunning collaborations that blend perfectly into the background. a baked in quality that everyone can enjoy.

If they did a tv series they might rush it, leave out stuff or hold back ideas for later and we end up with a less refined product.
Quality > than quantity but some quantity is nice so a squeal makes the most sense to me. 

Remember that they changed some of the plot several months into its creation. If they had to rush they might not have done so and we wouldn't have gotten the amazing movie we have now.


----------

